# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Voor mens dodelijke medicijnen gestolen van dierenarts - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Voor mens dodelijke medicijnen gestolen van dierenarts*
*Volkskrant - 13 uur geleden*
GRONINGEN - Inbrekers hebben in Roden medicijnen uit de auto van een dierenarts gestolen die voor mensen dodelijk zijn. Dat gebeurde in de nacht van vrijdag op zaterdag. De dieven namen onder meer een doorzichtige fles mee met een rubberen dop met een *...*
Dierenarts bestolen van dodelijke en zeer gevaarlijke medicijnen Blik op Nieuws
Levensgevaarlijke medicijnen gestolen in Roden Radio TV Noord
FOK! - Nieuwskaart
*alle 16 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

